# Trying to Capture Claude for transfer...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will get my ghosts ready as soon as claude is trapped. But after some discussion on another board, I may have rigged up a shrimp trap that will catch my evil claude. he hides in his log and sits there, all day, all night and well... he gets bigger and bigger.










that is my little "lobster trap"

It has mesh back for ease of release and ample water flow. It is going to be positioned in the branch end of the log so only claude gets trapped and not fishies. it might need a bigger hole.

He's gonna be pissed.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

cant you just pick up claude? is he not a small/dwarf crayfish?
I used to catch really big ones at the cottage with my hands... he cant be that big, right?
if he is in the log, and not moving, why not just make the move quick and less stressful? Just curious.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As I understand it, he's about an inch or so long? Pain in the ass to catch by hand IMO. Haven't tried using two nets or something? One net they can out run, but two seems to be trouble enough for shrimp.

Plecos are another story. Three, four nets, and they still win.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Claude is over 2 inches. He is inside the log and he's quick, so I can't pick him out. The little bugger knows this. He's a blue, long arm Macrobrachaium Pilimanus. Not a crayfish. He's a Muffprawn or a "Chameleon" shrimp.

It's afternoon "lights out" so I set the trap back in. He seems to be decidedly noctournal as well, which makes getting him MUCH harger. I am usually wanting to sleep when he wants to play.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wooo.. neat little trap!

Good luck in catching him!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I caught her. Claudette has been netted.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yay grats!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

She is incredibly annoyed with me. She's been scowling at me from under a log. I think she misses her bigger home. But.....she was a threat to the welfare of my fish. Unfortunately she had to be moved.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

When did Claude get a sex change?

congrats on netting him, er, her.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

WHen I noticed little round eggs in her saddle.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> WHen I noticed little round eggs in her saddle.


Is she going to have little claudlettes soon? Do you plan on selling them?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

she'd only have those if she had a male. I tried to get one, but....they were gone by then. they were there two days earlier... shame. No baby macros otherwise, I would have tried. If I could find a male, I will consider it.


----------

